# Ideas for a web sight..........



## Fluffy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm putting together a web sight for my new club.  www.snotkd.com
What should it include, and what should I exclude from the sight.  I have the vision of a sight that I would only need to update once in a while, simple - to the point.  My wife on the other hand wants to create AI.  Something she would go on, on a daily bassis and update.

Thoughts?


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Jan 9, 2006)

Um....I feel bad pointing this out, but when I first looked at your address I read it as *snot*kd.com.  

I like the idea of a website you can update often.  This means you can really keep people informed as to promotions, cancellations, member news, etc.  I guess it depends on how much work you want to put into it.  If your wife is willing to do the updating, great!


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

Don't use a free site template, it shows when you do.

If you want frequent updates you should be looking at php/sql to code it in.  You could start with one of the CMS's available and custom skin it if you like.

What's the goal?  How do you plan on marketing it?

A simple site that is put up and then left will do very little, build it to the point it will start showing up on searches and draw traffic and it will be one of the cheapest, and most effective forms of advertising you have.

If you are not that skilled in webdesign, hire someone who is to do it.  It will pay off.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 9, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Don't use a free site template, it shows when you do.
> 
> If you want frequent updates you should be looking at php/sql to code it in. You could start with one of the CMS's available and custom skin it if you like.
> 
> ...


 
I'm going thru Yahoo and paying for it.  We have a good templet, we just need to figure out what to do with it.  What we have up there now is the basic flyer going thru the Snohomish school system.

Goal: signing up students and keeping them informed with upcomming events and activities.

Marketing: VIP program


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 9, 2006)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> Um....I feel bad pointing this out, but when I first looked at your address I read it as *snot*kd.com.
> 
> I like the idea of a website you can update often. This means you can really keep people informed as to promotions, cancellations, member news, etc. I guess it depends on how much work you want to put into it. If your wife is willing to do the updating, great!


 
Well, the people around here will read "Sno" TKD becouse of a couple other buisness with the "Sno" (short for Snohomish) before their names....but I didn't see that before.  Interesting and funny.....


----------



## Brother John (Jan 9, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Well, the people around here will read "Sno" TKD becouse of a couple other buisness with the "Sno" (short for Snohomish) before their names....but I didn't see that before. Interesting and funny.....


Yeah.... I read it that way too. Snot-kid.
but I see where you're coming from.
Maybe www.sno-tkd.com would be better???

Your Bro.
John


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 9, 2006)

Sno-Tkd, I'll look at it.  Snotkd are on all the flyers, at this point.

~Fluff


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 9, 2006)

you can register sno-tkd as well, just point snotkd to sno-tkd, both will work.  Start putting the new one on everything and overlap as long as you need.


----------



## Fluffy (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm also thinking SnohoTKD.com.....what if I advertise SnoTKD.com?  thet would take away the "snot"...........


----------



## tsdclaflin (Mar 4, 2006)

Your website looks great!

Just be sure to remove outdated material.

I like to update my site with pictures of recent events.


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 5, 2006)

Your website looks good.  Updating it at least once a month or more if you have important changes.  Also, for those that don't know. Snohomish is where?  Somehow, I think Washington.  The state should be on the first page for those looking for a new school. TW


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 8, 2006)

Some feedback on the website...

If you are looking to use the website as a marketing channel to obtain new students (which you should, search engines can drive some greate customers your way), then you need to look at something called search engine optimization.  There is a great book out there, Search Engine Optimization for Dummies (don't let the name fool you, so great info).

To start, your pages are missing somthing called page title tags,  Right now your Hompage is called "Home". This title is diplayed to the user by their browser, but mor importantly it tells the search engine waht the page is.  Get the full name of the school/club and get the style in there too.  For all the other pages, use the name and then the name of the page.  Do not just say newsletter or photo gallery, call it Martial Arts Newsletter or TKD Photos.  

Next, I know you wanted to keep updates to a minimum, but at least update the newsletter page once a month and try to make updates to other pages at least once a 1/4.  Search engines like fresh pages.  When they do not see any changes, they assume the page is dead.

For your homepage, try to write a descriptive paragragh that uses words associated with the school, style, instructors, etc.  Think of words you think people may search for on the web.  

Last but not least... pretty website does not equal results.  I have created a very simple website for our school and one of our clubs.  I purposely kept the site clean, simple and most importantly - search engine friendly.  

www.cromwellmartialarts.com and www.ctmaj.com

I hope this info helps some other school owners.  We are getting a high percentage of new students from the web.


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks all!  I'll deff look into the ideas.  Just picked up a new 8.1 meg camera so I'm looking forward to posting some nice photo's soon.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 17, 2006)

how large is your club?  mine has two active students and three parents who are professional marketing people from my town and my exact demographic.  somebody in your school will be able to give you awesome advice.

things i noticed:

1.  you have great photos.  perhaps there are too many on the front page and not enough on other pages.  showcase them and keep the front from being so busy.

2.  the guys are right about 'snot tae kwon do'.  snohotkd would work better.  make the change overnight on all your materials, but keep both domains for at least a year.

3.  it is obvious you're using a free template to build from.  it'll do for now, but consider having somebody do a custom one.

4.  your animated studio name is cute, but might create real slow response for people still on dialup or using a library computer.  some work machines are also set not to allow that sort of thing at all.

5.  overall a great site.  i wish you luck.

btw, how close is your school to Redmond?  my brother is looking for something for his kids in that neck of the woods...


----------



## Fluffy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm at about 20 students (on contract), been open for 6 weeks now.  Snohomish is about 30 miles away from there, a bit of a drive.

We're using Yahoo web design, not free but inexpensive.  I hope to update to a custom design by the end of the first year.  We're still debating the "SnoTKD" address.  You must understand that there is other SnoBusinesses in town, so........we figure, to those who matter (clients) it will make more sense, not that you all don't matter........I love my peers as well. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 19, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> We're still debating the "SnoTKD" address.  You must understand that there is other SnoBusinesses in town, so........we figure, to those who matter (clients) it will make more sense



remember that a significant percentage of your web traffic will be from people moving to the area or doing research for somebody in the area.  they won't be in on the joke....


----------

